# hey



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

Hey whats up guys? Im a intermediate snow boarder from New Hampshire- USA, We have some decent resorts around the area and its great in the winter season, its basically the only reason why show should come yanno? Haha well ill be here for a while so get used to me.
Tyler Durden


----------

